# Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Hype and General Discussion!



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2017)

Today was a huge day for Nintendo fans. Along with that was the reveal of the enhanced, Mario Kart 8 Deluxe! 

We seen King Boo, Dry Bones, Bowser Jr, the FIXED BATTLE MODE, new items, courses characters, vehicles and more!

What do you expect and wanna see in the enhanced port of MK8?!​


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 13, 2017)

All I can say is...

There needs to be more new characters, karts, bikes, items Courses, Retro courses and Battle courses. I don't want what we just saw the completed version. Someone confirm that it isn't the completed version!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2017)

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-Switch/Mario-Kart-8-Deluxe-1173281.html

Nintendo confirms the return of Bomb-omb Blast and the revamped Balloon Battle with new stages like Urchin Underpass based on the Splatoon Stage and Battle Stage while having returning ones like GCN Luigi's Mansion and SNES Battle Course 1!


----------



## Silversea (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh god, time to try and get gold trophies on every course on every difficulty again.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jan 13, 2017)

I want to be excited about it but I mean it's still Mario Kart 8. I would be excited if it was the 9th installment. It looks gorgeous and the added features and things are cool but it's like the ACNL update. Except on a new console. I'm still buying it tho who am I fooling.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 13, 2017)

Battle Mode gameplay of GCN Luigi's Mansion!


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> All I can say is...
> 
> There needs to be more new characters, karts, bikes, items Courses, Retro courses and Battle courses. I don't want what we just saw the completed version. Someone confirm that it isn't the completed version!



iirc the treehouse guy mentioned there was something in the final version that they couldn't show yet (probably a new battle mode if I had to guess. Also doesn't look like there'll be any new courses apart from battle stages


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm new to Mario Kart and I only played on my DS xD. With the Switch coming out and me getting that $400 bundle I must say I want MK8 xD


----------



## Justin (Jan 13, 2017)

Disappointing based on the current showing so far honestly.

First, this should have been a launch title. Given its release in April, I have no doubt that it could have been a launch title if they wanted. Likely they decided they're better off carrying the launch on Zelda given how massive of a game it is and then leaving games like Mario Kart to pad out the release schedule until the holiday. I agree with that strategy as a whole, but just one more important game would make the difference for me and many others even if it's just an enhanced port. Obviously a title like Splatoon would be better, but I'd be pleased with Mario Kart too.

Secondly, the added content from the reveal so far is pretty lacklustre for what is going to be charged at full price. Updated battle mode and four new characters is not enough. Though this may change when more is revealed closer to April (see Murray's post). I would personally expect another 2 new race cups at the minimum. Especially considering it's not even making launch.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 13, 2017)

Not even a little hyped about it. Not unless they show a ton of more content that is actually worth $50.

I watched the Mario Kart Treehouse and the guy said that there is something they couldn't show. If it is new outfits for the Mii(which is frighteningly possible because the Mii's slot was covered with a question mark), I'd be shocked beyond belief and very disappointed in the Mario Kart staff.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> Disappointing based on the current showing so far honestly.
> 
> First, this should have been a launch title. Given its release in April, I have no doubt that it could have been a launch title if they wanted. Likely they decided they're better off carrying the launch on Zelda given how massive of a game it is and then leaving games like Mario Kart to pad out the release schedule until the holiday. I agree with that strategy as a whole, but just one more important game would make the difference for me and many others even if it's just an enhanced port. Obviously a title like Splatoon would be better, but I'd be pleased with Mario Kart too.
> 
> Secondly, the added content from the reveal so far is pretty lacklustre for what is going to be charged at full price. Updated battle mode and four new characters is not enough. Though this may change when more is revealed closer to April (see Murray's post). I would personally expect another 2 new race cups at the minimum. Especially considering it's not even making launch.


Glad to see someone else feels the same way as I do.

I don't believe that all of what we just saw is complete. So I'd like to see this amount of stuff for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. Its a spoiler so I won't fill up the entire thread with my predictions:



Spoiler: Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Predictions:



New Characters:
Sprixie (7 Colors)
Boom Boom
Pom Pom
Nabbit
Magikoopa
Hammer Bro
Professer E. Gadd
Captain Toad

Returning Characters:
Diddy Kong
Birdo
Koopa Paratroopa
Wiggler
Petey Piranha

New Karts:
9 Cart

New Bikes:
Fyre Kracker (An in-drift bike that looks like a Fireworks Rocket, it comes with 8 different colors depending on the character)

New Courses:
Rosalina Circuit
Sprixie Kingdom
Alchemy Alley
Wario's Trash Dump
Monochrome Moterway
Treacherous Temple
Doki Doki Valley
Circuitbeard's Booty
Can't think of a course for Professer E. Gadd, Boom Boom and Pom Pom
Hammer Bro Training Space
Cursed Graveyard
Monty Mole Hole

Retro Courses:

SNES:
1 Mario Circuit 4
N64:
2 Choco Mountain
3 Wario Stadium
GBA:
4 Riverside Park
5 Sunset Wilds
6 Yoshi Desert
GCN:
7 Mushroom City
DS:
8 Luigi's Mansion
9 Waluigi Pinball
10 Shroom Ridge
11 Airship Fortress
Wii:
12 Toad's Factory
13 DK Summit
14 Maple Treeway
3DS:
15 Rock Rock Mountain
16 Rainbow Road

Retro Battle Courses:
SNES Battle Course 1 (Confirmed)
N64 Skyscraper
GCN Luigi's Mansion (Confirmed)
DS Tart Top
Wii Chain Chomp Wheel
3DS Sherbet Rink


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 13, 2017)

doesnt seem like there will be a ton of changes


----------



## Bowie (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm really happy that they're planning to update their games rather than just release new ones with a different logo and three or four new features (at the most).

It's the best thing they could do right now.


----------



## Murray (Jan 13, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I'm really happy that they're planning to update their games rather than just release new ones with a different logo and three or four new features (at the most).
> 
> It's the best thing they could do right now.



It's gonna be full priced though and I highly doubt they'll update the wii u version


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2017)

Murray said:


> It's gonna be full priced though and I highly doubt they'll update the wii u version



Baby steps, Murray, baby steps. Nintendo are quite slow learners. I hope that they follow the example of PC game developers and release additional content for free. That can keep folks interested for years.

If they added new stages or characters to _Super Smash Bros._ twice a year or something, people would get a huge kick out of it, and there would be active communities for so many of their online-orientated games, whereas now they're forgotten about within a year or so and promotion stops. I figure all that effort that went into developing the games should last for much longer than that.

I think _Odyssey_ has huge potential for this exact situation. It's a huge city, no doubt full of different buildings, characters, and mini-games. It's a sandbox game we're talking about here! They could easily add new missions to it every now and then, and online integration would be really sweet.


----------



## Justin (Jan 14, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I'm really happy that they're planning to update their games rather than just release new ones with a different logo and three or four new features (at the most).
> 
> It's the best thing they could do right now.



I'm confused. What you just described as them to doing is exactly what this is. It's a different logo with three or four new features. In a new package that you need to buy all over again.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2017)

Justin said:


> I'm confused. What you just described as them to doing is exactly what this is. It's a different logo with three or four new features. In a new package that you need to buy all over again.



I meant for the future. They're choosing to update their games now. That's progress, in my eyes. Hopefully by the time the Switch U comes out, they've decided to continue that pattern, though no longer making you purchase it.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 14, 2017)

Bomb-Omb Blast Gameplay on SNES Battle Course 1!


----------



## Venn (Jan 14, 2017)

When I saw this, I was really happy. It makes me want to get the switch. I never had the Wii U and I've always wanted to play Mario Kart 8. I still need to see some of the other games planned for this console.


----------



## Justin (Jan 15, 2017)

Justin said:


> Disappointing based on the current showing so far honestly.
> 
> First, this should have been a launch title. Given its release in April, I have no doubt that it could have been a launch title if they wanted. Likely they decided they're better off carrying the launch on Zelda given how massive of a game it is and then leaving games like Mario Kart to pad out the release schedule until the holiday. I agree with that strategy as a whole, but just one more important game would make the difference for me and many others even if it's just an enhanced port. Obviously a title like Splatoon would be better, but I'd be pleased with Mario Kart too.
> 
> Secondly, the added content from the reveal so far is pretty lacklustre for what is going to be charged at full price. Updated battle mode and four new characters is not enough. Though this may change when more is revealed closer to April (see Murray's post). I would personally expect another 2 new race cups at the minimum. Especially considering it's not even making launch.



Yeah so about this...

https://twitter.com/AllSourceGaming/status/820575141851643904

This is starting to look like a pretty big rip off for existing Wii u owners. I think some sort of discounted upgrade program should be in the cards for MK8 owners unless they have some serious surprises coming.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Justin said:


> Yeah so about this...
> 
> https://twitter.com/AllSourceGaming/status/820575141851643904
> 
> This is starting to look like a pretty big rip off for existing Wii u owners. I think some sort of discounted upgrade program should be in the cards for MK8 owners unless they have some serious surprises coming.



Damn, that is a bummer...

For existing players, it definitely is frustrating, but for players who didn't get MK8, then its not that much of a big deal. Even so, there may still be some reveals left before the game releases, who knows.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 15, 2017)

Justin said:


> Yeah so about this...
> 
> https://twitter.com/AllSourceGaming/status/820575141851643904
> 
> This is starting to look like a pretty big rip off for existing Wii u owners. I think some sort of discounted upgrade program should be in the cards for MK8 owners unless they have some serious surprises coming.


Okay. No new courses? But what if it only meant new ones and not retros?

I'm still hoping what we just saw isn't the completed version.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 15, 2017)

Justin said:


> Yeah so about this...
> 
> https://twitter.com/AllSourceGaming/status/820575141851643904
> 
> This is starting to look like a pretty big rip off for existing Wii u owners. I think some sort of discounted upgrade program should be in the cards for MK8 owners unless they have some serious surprises coming.



All I can say is disappointing. Even when all looks great, Nintendo still finds a way to just completely destroy it. And then there are these idiots on Twitter and YouTube defending it by saying that it is meant for people who didn't play MK8. It has been almost two years since the last DLC has been released for MK8. I don't understand why Nintendo couldn't have just added more of everything to the game.


----------



## Flare (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems kinda fun...
Unfortunately, I'm probably not buying like how I didn't buy MK8.
Wish Diddy/Funky Kong were added again...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 15, 2017)

I think the game sucks for anyone who has aleady purchased Mario Kart 8, but it should be good for newcomers if they're willing to pay to play online... which I'm not.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm just glad that they incorporated battle stages back into the game rather than reusing the racing tracks. That was a bad move imo for Mario Kart 8, I absolutely hated it. It just made battles so awkward, you need battle stages. So I'm glad to see that they've brought battle stages back.

I did not see the Splatoon crossover coming though. Although I feel stupid now - I should've seen it coming. Splatoon is so successful, so I should've seen it coming. I feel like it's a gimmick to get people to buy Deluxe though...

If they can make a new Splatoon, surely they can make a completely new Mario Kart. It sucks not getting a new game for the Switch, especially since Mario Kart is such a classic and it would be perfect for on the go as well.


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-Switch/Mario-Kart-8-Deluxe-1173281.html
> 
> Nintendo confirms the return of Bomb-omb Blast and the revamped Balloon Battle with new stages like Urchin Underpass based on the Splatoon Stage and Battle Stage while having returning ones like GCN Luigi's Mansion and SNES Battle Course 1!



Bomb-omb blast!? YESSSSS OH MY GOD THOSE WERE SO MUCH FUN IN DOUBLE DASH!

Spearking of Double Dash, I REALLY hope they bring back Petey Pirahna. **** it would be so cool to finally have the boss duo from Double Dash c:


----------



## lars708 (Jan 16, 2017)

KeatAlex said:


> I want to be excited about it but I mean it's still Mario Kart 8. I would be excited if it was the 9th installment. It looks gorgeous and the added features and things are cool but it's like the ACNL update. Except on a new console. I'm still buying it tho who am I fooling.



Same 

Even though it's totally not worth my money lol


----------



## Katie1313 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm wondering if I should get this or not. I already own the Wii U version and both DLCs... On one side, you get a better battle mode, inklings, and you can bring it wherever you want. But on the other hand, I'm just not sure if it's worth $48... (I'm saying $48 because Amazon has a 20% discount for Prime members.) This is coming from someone who owns both Hyrule Warriors, and Hyrule Warriors Legends. What do you think? And are you getting it?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 21, 2017)

5 BATTLE MODES AND AMIIBO SUPPORT CONFIRMED FOR MK8 DELUXE!


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 21, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> 5 BATTLE MODES AND AMIIBO SUPPORT CONFIRMED FOR MK8 DELUXE!



I am happy about of it(The battle modes, of course). I just wished that the last spot was not the mii. 41 is an odd number though...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's the new trailer-




At least Wuhu Town is back!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 14, 2017)

And a new battle mode! Renegade Roundup!!!!


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 16, 2017)

You can brake mid-drift in 200cc now. Thank goodness.

Who else noticed the main menu looks a little different? Some things got moved around and there's a new button with a toad on it, which miiiight be the stickers you could put on miiverse, but MV isn't on the switch.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the balloon battle and barely played it online but I can't wait to try the other battle modes!


----------



## Coach (Mar 20, 2017)

I still won't be getting a switch unless animal crossing is announced, but this looks okay. However, not good enough for charging the price of a new game (If you have the original, at least). I mean, they didn't even add Birdo!


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 20, 2017)

I never had a Wii U so I'm really looking forward to finally getting my hands on Mario Kart 8.


----------

